# 2007 Maxima Losing power no codes or engine lights



## chucklor2 (Jul 23, 2018)

My 2007 Maxima has been having issues for several months. We have taken it to multiple mechanics, and no one is able to figure out what is wrong with it, as there are no flashing lights or codes. The Nissan dealer did the diagnostics and tested the transmission. Everything tested as being fine. They don't know what's wrong.

When you first take off, the pick up is fine until it shifts into 2nd gear. The RPM's increase as we push down on the gas, but the car stays at about 20 MPH and extremely slowly will increase. Sometimes it won't go above 40, but sometimes it will slowly go up to 60. This increase in speed is so slow we have to turn on our hazard lights. It can take miles before reaching speed. Once it reaches 60, it will take off and will be fine again. 

The Nissan mechanic had said perhaps we should change the wheel bearing. He thought maybe it was throwing off the ABS sensor, which was causing the car to not want to accelerate. We changed the wheel bearing, but the car is still doing what it has been doing. My husband thinks it might still possibly have something to do with the ABS system because sometimes when we come to a stop you can feel and hear the ABS system kick in as if we're sliding on ice.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Randyloy (Feb 29, 2020)

chucklor2 said:


> My 2007 Maxima has been having issues for several months. We have taken it to multiple mechanics, and no one is able to figure out what is wrong with it, as there are no flashing lights or codes. The Nissan dealer did the diagnostics and tested the transmission. Everything tested as being fine. They don't know what's wrong.
> 
> When you first take off, the pick up is fine until it shifts into 2nd gear. The RPM's increase as we push down on the gas, but the car stays at about 20 MPH and extremely slowly will increase. Sometimes it won't go above 40, but sometimes it will slowly go up to 60. This increase in speed is so slow we have to turn on our hazard lights. It can take miles before reaching speed. Once it reaches 60, it will take off and will be fine again.
> 
> ...



My 2007 Maxima also had this problem. My dealer replaced the RR ABS Sensor and replaced the cover for it and after that my car has been fine. The problem was that the ABS system is trying to put on the brakes when the engine is giving the car power. I drove the car when the lights were on and I ended up damaging my ABS Computer. These are VERY expensive. I had to have this part replaced as well.


----------

